# Remote Coding



## kimtuck (Apr 29, 2013)

I have been a CPC for two years but have over 17 years experience in the healthcare field of coding and billing. I am having a really hard time getting interviews, it seems they all want productivitity, is anyone else having this problem, or know of a company is I could check out. It would be greatly appreciated.

Kim Tucker


----------



## Franni  (Apr 29, 2013)

*discouraged*

Kim 

I know how you feel 
I am getting very discouraged myself


----------



## jschmutz (Apr 29, 2013)

*List experience*



kimtuck said:


> I have been a CPC for two years but have over 17 years experience in the healthcare field of coding and billing. I am having a really hard time getting interviews, it seems they all want productivitity, is anyone else having this problem, or know of a company is I could check out. It would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Kim Tucker



Kim, what specialties have you coded before and what is your experience in each specialty?

-Jen


----------



## tdeas (Apr 30, 2013)

I understand and would like feedback on this, as well. My doctor retired last year and I have have two actual interviews.  I've been in the field for 37 years and have held my CPC for over ten years.  I have done billing and coding for most of this period in either GI or ortho.  All of the recruiters seem to want you to have done multi speciality and when I ask for interviews, I am told they would not have enough in those specialties to keep me busy.


----------



## averyflowers@yahoo.com (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi, yes I am having the same issue.  I have over 10 years experience in the medical field and just graduated with my Associates in Medical Coding and Information Technology.   I am having the worst luck finding a job in my career.  Medical is all I've ever done really since I was 15, I'm now 32 and would love to stay in the medical field.  

So If you find out any information on job opportunities that fit, will you please keep me in mind as well, As I will do the same for you..

Thank You,

Avery Flowers


----------



## kimtuck (May 30, 2013)

*Jen*

I saw your question before  about areas  i have worked. I have coded and blled in Family Medicine, Internal Medicine both doing some outpt same day coding. Pediatrics who also specialized in allergy and asthma before that i was a Medical Assistant in Family Meds. I would love to sent you a resume Jen in case you have a need that you may have that I would qualify for. I am been CPC for over two year

Thanks again


----------



## jschmutz (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi Kim,

Please see my post here for how to contact me: http://tinyurl.com/mejguxr

I am looking for E/M coders in the areas that you listed.

Thanks, Jen


----------

